# New adventures of the Famous Five



## Northerner (Oct 20, 2016)

I thought Enid had popped her clogs ages ago, but apparently not and she still has her finger on the pulse of contemporary British life  

Coeliacs may also enjoy this


----------



## trophywench (Oct 20, 2016)

I might have to get that - sounds like cracking good fun, Northie.

I say - will be still be able to consume the customary lashings of lemonade after this is done - aren't lemons grown in southern Europe?


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 21, 2016)

It's lashings of ginger beer, surely? UK to the core. Apart from the ginger, of course, from the colonies....


----------



## trophywench (Oct 21, 2016)

Ah - you're right about that.  Ooops LOL


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 21, 2016)

trophywench said:


> Ah - you're right about that.  Ooops LOL


I never read the books, mind. I couldn't relate to all those posh people arsing around. Now I'm grown up and find they run the bloody country.


----------



## Jonsi (Oct 21, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> It's lashings of ginger beer, surely? UK to the core. Apart from the ginger, of course, from the colonies....


Saw it on Countryfile last Sunday ...Ginger being grown in the UK (Isle of Widget I believe)
Pip Pip

PS I also believe that George is now working in Public Transport ...someone said she rode on the other bus??


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 21, 2016)

Aye, but not when Enid Blyton was extant. They grow lots of garlic on the Isle of Wight as well. The Isle of Mull is at least twice the size of  the Isle of Wight, with a population 43 times smaller.


----------



## Jonsi (Oct 21, 2016)

If we're getting into an Island fact-off ...the population of the Isle of Anglesey is almost exactly 0.1% of the UK population!

so there!


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 21, 2016)

It was merely an observation, Jonsi. Anyway, Anglesey is not an island, it's connected by a bridge to the mainland.


----------



## Jonsi (Oct 21, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> It was merely an observation, Jonsi. Anyway, Anglesey is not an island, it's connected by a bridge to the mainland.


it's actually connected by two bridges ... is the Isle of Skye not an Island then?


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 21, 2016)

Technically, no. Anyway, the whole of the north of Scotland is separated from the south by the canals and Loch Ness, just crossed by bridges,  so is  that an island?


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 21, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> Technically, no. Anyway, the whole of the north of Scotland is separated from the south by the canals and Loch Ness, just crossed by bridges,  so is  that an island?


We keep hoping it'll 'fall off' some night so we can sail away from England. (Got yer rebel song book handy Mike?)


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Oct 21, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> If we're getting into an Island fact-off ...the population of the Isle of Anglesey is almost exactly 0.1% of the UK population!
> 
> so there!




This is in fact untrue. The world ends at Colwyn Bay or Bae Colwyn to afford the true Blodwyn title to it. Once you drive through Bae Colwyn you drive off the end of the world and into the poison sea where your vehicle, your scarf, hat and mittens are eaten by angry sea gulls and a few fire breathing monsters from the deep.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Oct 21, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> Saw it on Countryfile last Sunday ...Ginger being grown in the UK (Isle of Widget I believe)
> Pip Pip
> 
> PS I also believe that George is now working in Public Transport ...someone said she rode on the other bus??


 

Surely not? George cannot be a kinky deviant. I really 'had it' for her when I was a kid. Now I find out she never replied to my emails cos she fancied my sister. Stroll on...........................


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Oct 21, 2016)

AlisonM said:


> We keep hoping it'll 'fall off' some night so we can sail away from England. (Got yer rebel song book handy Mike?)




How very dare you young lady. Us English gentlemen dearly love our heathen dress wearing brethren from North of Carlisle.  I'm not so sure about your First Minister with the excessive facial hair above her top lip. I have an inherent distrust of females with a moustache which is bushier than my mother's


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 27, 2016)

Shouldn't that be a bush which is moustachier?  

(I've posted this to see how long it lasts)


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 27, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> .../I have an inherent distrust of females with a moustache which is bushier than my mother's


Yo mamma got a mouse so thick the birds is nestin in it, innit?


----------



## trophywench (Oct 28, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> This is in fact untrue. The world ends at Colwyn Bay or Bae Colwyn to afford the true Blodwyn title to it. Once you drive through Bae Colwyn you drive off the end of the world and into the poison sea where your vehicle, your scarf, hat and mittens are eaten by angry sea gulls and a few fire breathing monsters from the deep.



... and to add insult to injury - they eat your chips an' all.


----------



## Bloden (Oct 28, 2016)

AlisonM said:


> Yo mamma got a mouse so thick the birds is nestin in it, innit?


Bet it doesn't rival my lady-side-burns - shouldn't've had all those buzz-cuts in my 20s (way ahead of the times, me).


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 28, 2016)

Bloden said:


> Bet it doesn't rival my lady-side-burns - shouldn't've had all those buzz-cuts in my 20s (way ahead of the times, me).


That why you moved to Spain, Bloden? Blend in?


----------

